
Google kills its Twitch killer–the YouTube Gaming app shuts down this week - mataug
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/05/googles-killing-the-youtube-gaming-app-this-week/#p3
======
vikramkr
It's nice that Google likes experimenting with products which necessitates
being willing to kill things that aren't working, but I think its crossing a
point where even perfectly justified cancellations are adding to the
perception of new Google products are unreliable for the long term. It's
likely directly impacting Stadia right now. It probably wouldn't be so bad if
they just clearly marked experimental things as experimental and didnt brand
everything as an official Google product while elevating successful projects
into "real product" category. At least from a perception perspective it would
help people's confidence in adopting products and maybe fight their meme
reputation of constant product killer, although maybe this perception issue
isnt as big an issue as it seems, idk.

~~~
jobigoud
Bring back the "beta" tag as for gmail.

------
red_flags_q
Although I was a user of Youtube Gaming, there was literally no
differentiation. I'm an outlier in that I join all these streaming websites
because I'm a hardcore gamer, but I wonder why would a regular user ever go to
Youtube Gaming

------
nellypat
YouTube Gaming looked like a shot in the dark from the onset.

